# Forum > FPS > Overwatch Exploits|Hacks > Overwatch Chat > [How-To] Overwatch on Sale in Taiwan for 20 USD / 20 EUR

## Smitten

Pretty simple. Blizzard is having a Chinese New Year sale in the Asia region. You can buy a Taiwanese copy of the game for $20 USD/20 EUR on a US/EU/OCE Battle.net account using PayPal/Credit Card (Visa/Mastercard only).

If you like to cheat and keep getting banned, or just want to buy the game, it's a pretty good price.

Don't know when it ends, so get in there fast I guess. 

Link: https://tw.battle.net/shop/en/product/overwatch

----------


## Dante

cool, thanks!

----------


## zycamzip

$23.50 total with taxes - Thanks!

----------


## MTEMeraki

how did you get it to work? both paypal and CC say that it failed

----------


## BetaCake

Can I play on EU region with that key?

----------

